# Top 10 Worst Cars of SEMA: 2011 SEMA Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

With the 2011 SEMA Show just about wrapped up we're sure you've already seen plenty of "best of" stories. But the world's largest aftermarket expo is known as much for its abominations as for its stunning creation and so we've assembled a list of the very worst. The selection of eye-searing why-did-they-do-that cars and trucks was picked with the expert help of celebrity judges Barry Meguiar, RJ de Vera and Wally Sema the man this whole crazy car show is named after (Note: none of the preceding sentence is true).

Placing in 10th spot and somewhat of an honorary member of the Top 10 is the school bus yellow Chrysler 300-grilled pickup truck. It's got all the requisite terrible attributes from oversized chrome wheels to scissor doors and odd speaker housings. We can't go too hard on it, however, as the truck looks to be built by a collision repair shop and is obviously meant to represent an accident.

More: *Top 10 Worst Cars of SEMA: 2011 SEMA Show* on Autoguide.com


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I honestly can't see why the Celica is on that list- paint job aside, some SERIOUS bodywork skill went in to that car and it doesn't look too bad, shape-wise. It does look pretty futuristic overall, and I think the RX8 tails were actually a good look...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The Audi/Tron car looked interesting.. obviously you can't drive car that's coated/painted Titanium.. you'll blind everyone. But a near concept still


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I like mini-trucks and stuff, and even though the Jimmy/Blazer listed isn't my thing, I don't see why it's on the list...


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't get why that Panamera is on there...that thing is badass


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

I didn't think it was possible to mess up a ZR1. Congrats are in order. And as for that Ice Cream Truck...duh, winning.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha that civic my god 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Hatje said:


> Haha that civic my god
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


 X2, I agree!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

got_boost said:


> I don't get why that Panamera is on there...that thing is badass


Because I believe it is a celica with a kit car body and not a Panamera


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Because I believe it is a celica with a kit car body and not a Panamera


where did you get that from? I mean granted it is missing 2 doors/seats but from a....celica?


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i was digging the G35 

Although I don't think i would want it on a cruze or a daily driver. But i'm pretty certain my daughter would like it and my ex-wife would hate it.. so i'm sold.


----------



## Diesel Cruze (May 8, 2011)

Judging by the looks if the interior of that so called Panamera, I believe what it really is based on is a Nissan 350Z convertible with a custom chopped body to fit Porsche panamera panels or at least lookalike panels and then somehow installed the headlights and tailights.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Diesel Cruze said:


> Judging by the looks if the interior of that so called Panamera, I believe what it really is based on is a Nissan 350Z convertible with a custom chopped body to fit Porsche panamera panels or at least lookalike panels and then somehow installed the headlights and tailights.


 That I can see. Wish they would just show the engine...clear things up pretty easily.


----------

